# Safe plants for tokays...



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello!

What safe plants are available for tokay gecko vivs?

Im redoing mine soon, and want something natural...

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

pothos
ficus 
rubber tree plant
umbrella plant 
swiss cheese plant
bamboo
bromeliads
spider plants.

look for axel01 there pretty hot on whats what when it comes to safe plants


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

spend_day said:


> pothos
> ficus
> rubber tree plant
> umbrella plant
> ...



I am indebted to my learned colleague.  

ficus *Ficus benjamina*
rubber tree plant *Ficus elastica/ decora*
umbrella plant *Schleffera*
swiss cheese plant *Monstera deliciosa - would look great in a vast viv. Would love to see tokays chilling on those leaves. I am having a go with some much smaller species*
bamboo *??*
bromeliads *Vriesia, Tillandsia, some of the spineless Aechmea*
spider plants. *Chlorophytum. do good pretty well anywhere.

*If you have branches and logs, bark you could try some Phalaeonopsis orchids. They'll need spraying every day and attaching with wire or cocktail stick initially.

Ferns. Although i suspect Tokays would reduce them to pulp.


----------

